# Employment Visa: Were you asked to provide your Mother's name, Father's name, etc...



## Abe (Nov 12, 2008)

When your company was applying for your employment visa, did they ask you to provide said info along with religion, last date of entry into the UAE, etc.?


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Abe said:


> When your company was applying for your employment visa, did they ask you to provide said info along with religion, last date of entry into the UAE, etc.?


yep. whats the prob?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

These are standard questions that need to be answered for your visa to be processed! If you are going to be working in the freezone and you know which freezone it is, you can actually view the form on their website and see for yourself!! You will also get asked the same question when you have to apply for your ID card!


----------



## Abe (Nov 12, 2008)

titirangi said:


> yep. whats the prob?


Prob is my future employer applied for my visa 5+ weeks ago but did not ask for any of this information. The visa has been held up in immigration in the security check stage and I'm now thinking it is because they left all of this info blank!!!! 

Only reason I can think of for the delay in the visa processing is my future employer f*d the dog on the application.

My curiosity was peaked when I received a call a couple of days ago from the HR department as they were 'wondering' what my religion was as they thought that could be the reason for the delay!


----------



## kered (Oct 12, 2008)

my employer didn't ask for any of that, only mother/father name - no religion or last entry to UAE. Visa was issued within a week ...


----------

